# Rice and canes



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

anybody know where i can get them and also where could i get wheels to fit them? thinking about using some for a project


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I can get them 1 mi up the road, but you may try Pete's Tire Barn. Not sure if they supply down south or not.


----------

